# DVD Burning and Video editing Software?



## loom001 (Jan 5, 2004)

Can anyone tell me good software to buy for DVD Burning and Video editing?     I have a very limited budget and would like some good software.  I can not afford Final Cut Express and DVD Studio Apple wants just to much for them for the average person I think.  I can not afford $800 I am looking to spend like $200 or so.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 6, 2004)

For DVD burning (burning only, not layout or editing!), get Roxio's Toast (http://www.roxio.com/en/products/toast/index.jhtml)

For video editing under $200, that's like asking where you can get a new BMW for $12,000.  It just ain't gonna happen.  For the average person, Final Cut Pro and DVD Studio Pro are complete overkill (hence the 'Pro' name at the end).  It's like using a lawnmower to cut lettuce.  And the prices on those two pieces of software are VERY competetive.  You can't find more powerful software for DVD burning/editing or video editing for comparable prices.

I would go with iDVD and iMovie, which you can get for $50 in the iLife suite (http://www.apple.com/ilife).  They're fairly basic and limited, but do the job, and if you're creative, your projects can look extremely professional with those two pieces of software.

If you're SERIOUSLY interested in some medium-weight video editing and need software to do more than just cut and paste clips together and add music and a few titles, I would save up for Final Cut Express.  It's awesome if you know your way around video editing and really want to do some nice things with video.


----------



## loom001 (Jan 8, 2004)

Thanks for the info that gives me a good starting point of things to try.


----------



## cockneygeezer (Jan 9, 2004)

loom001 said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me good software to buy for DVD Burning and Video editing?     I have a very limited budget and would like some good software.  I can not afford Final Cut Express and DVD Studio Apple wants just to much for them for the average person I think.  I can not afford $800 I am looking to spend like $200 or so.  Thanks in advance!



Dear Loom001,

High-end:
Apple Final Cut Pro 4
Apple DVD Studio Pro 2

Medium-end:
Apple Final Cut Express 2 or Adobe Premiere 6.5
Apple DVD Studio

Low-end:
Apple iLife '04 suite

or

QuickTime Pro with MPEG2 codec
Roxio Toast

I agree with ElDiabloConCaca, if you are on a budget, get the iLife '04 suite. But if you can afford it, Final Cut Express 2 will sort you out, but unfortunately, there is no 'medium' end DVD suite. It's either iDVD or DVD Studio Pro 2.

Good luck


----------



## karavite (Jan 9, 2004)

ElDiabloConCaca said:
			
		

> if you're creative, your projects can look extremely professional with those two pieces of software.



ElDiab is right on - 98% of editing is simply knowing how to put together clips to tell a story and present it in an interesting way - transitions, effects, titles... are all fun and have their place, but if you want to learn to make interesting movies by learning fundamental editing skills, "paying your dues" with little old iMovie is more than enough to get you started. I'm sure someone who is a great editor with iMovie could show up a not so great editor with FCP.


----------



## Nikkigreen (May 22, 2011)

Deciding on the best Mac DVD burning software can be a daunting task if you are not sure what to look for. There are plenty of different functions each one provides, and you may be only in the market for a few burning functions or you may want additional features. Since we at BurnWorld love burning software and our Mac's we have put together a small list of what each of the burning features means to help you determine what you want to accomplish.


----------

